# Two hearted and Soo report



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

Headed out this past weekend for some fishing. The Soo. was very slow. Form the reports it looks like we should have made it to the rapids. Oh well......Headed to the two hearted for a couple nights and found some coho's. Fishing was hit and miss with a few caught but not in large numbers. Lots of people and fishing pressure. Fish were caught mostly on spoons. Spawn was also producing.

People were heading out at 2:30 - 3:00 in the morning to hold spots for the morning bite. Nothing against the older crowd, but holly the campground out there looks like a retirement community. Had one concern. Since most of those individuals are out there for weeks on time. Is it not true that the possesion limit and the daily limit are the same? Saw numerous indivduals harvesting over the daily/possesion limit of 5 over the period of time we were there.

It would be nice to see a few more fish returned to the lake/river do to the more natural state of the fishery.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Holy Wah! No kidding. I've never been to the 2H before, so I rounded up two friends and we're heading up this weekend to camp and take a look. Scout things out for future trips. Are you saying there are so many people, that we'll have trouble finding a campsite?

P.S. We'll blend in pretty well with our grey hair.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Reed and Green only has a few campsites but the rivermouth campground has quite a few. Plus there's a store / gas at the rivermouth.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

osmerus said:


> Headed out this past weekend for some fishing. The Soo. was very slow. Form the reports it looks like we should have made it to the rapids. Oh well......Headed to the two hearted for a couple nights and found some coho's. Fishing was hit and miss with a few caught but not in large numbers. Lots of people and fishing pressure. Fish were caught mostly on spoons. Spawn was also producing.
> 
> People were heading out at 2:30 - 3:00 in the morning to hold spots for the morning bite. Nothing against the older crowd, but holly the campground out there looks like a retirement community. Had one concern. Since most of those individuals are out there for weeks on time. Is it not true that the possesion limit and the daily limit are the same? Saw numerous indivduals harvesting over the daily/possesion limit of 5 over the period of time we were there.
> 
> It would be nice to see a few more fish returned to the lake/river do to the more natural state of the fishery.


Glad you got into some. Where did you fish at the Soo? I'm heading there this weekend. I usually fish by the powerhouse.

Yes the daily and possesion limits on fish are the same, except with salmon you can keep 2 additional limits (total of 15, unless pinks are involved) but 2 of those limits(10 fish) must be processed...i.e...either canned,smoked,or frozen.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

You can also keep up to 5 additional pinks a day on top of the 5 combined limit.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Nork said:


> Reed and Green only has a few campsites but the rivermouth campground has quite a few. Plus there's a store / gas at the rivermouth.


Thanks for the tip. That helps. 
Bull


----------



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

Ya...we fished the power house, valley camp and we also did some trolling. Only managed to pick up a couple small chinooks and a few pinks. Could not belive how little the amount of fish there was. Water was still way to warm. We were getting temps between 63-65 degrees.

The 2h campground is very full. Both campgrounds at the mouth are open. You should be able to find a spot. But I would get there early in the day to ensure a site.

Tight lines to all


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

magnumhntr said:


> You can also keep up to 5 additional pinks a day on top of the 5 combined limit.


Only on the St. Mary's, and only until Sept. 30.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Went fishing on Sunday way up stream on the 2H for some brookies. Darn salmon invaded my spotLooked at the ultralight rod and 4 lb. test and said "sorry, you might get broken today":lol: I hooked one, got it in the net and it jumped out, broke my line. Called the wife on the walkie talkie to come give it a try and she caught, released one. Only 20"-22" but it sure was fun on light tackle. Couple of 10" rainbows, also. Only one campsite at Reed & Green occupied Sunday afternoon.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

We fished by the powerhouse Sunday night. Got one, Fished there Monday morning without any success. Then went to the garden river and got one. Terrible weekend. Weather sucked, fishing was just as bad. We got the skunk out but that was it. Went to a mom and pop fishing store in the soo and he said since they quit planting the fishing hasn't been very good. He didn't even suggust anything to buy to help out odds. His shop was next to a Napa store/same bldg. 

We fish 15-20 ft. down with green ladder back j plugs between 1-2mph. 

Only boat fishing both days. Only trailer in the lot by the power house. Should have told us something. 

Water temps at the power house were around 57, at the garden river they were 59. 

Hope this report helps someone


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Was there last thursday,fri., and sat. nights fishing from shore by powerhouse. 0/0 on thurs. night and fri. morning, 1/2 on fri. night, nice 12lb. silver female with skein(not loose). Fri. morning 2/3, 18lb. darker male and 2 silver males around 6 and 8 lbs. big female caught on glow C.J. wobbler, rest on green and glo KO's. Everything caught during dark. Not good at all for 3 nights and 3-5 people. In years past we'd have left with 20 fish for the 3 nights and mornings. Heard the perch fishing is getting better up there with the commorant control going on, and also the walleye fishing was good by there sugar island ferry. Was nice to be U.P. there, and the Kewadin Indians paid for my trip


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

The mouth campground was packed the week of the 25th, as was Reed/Green. Lots of shore fishing, not much in ther river. Lots of perch to had on a largish inland lake near the Two-Hearted.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

hey ralph, its always good to have the indians pay for your trip, My brother-n-law this week and weekend 10/7-10/11, went up to fish the river, his granpa has a place right on the st. marys river. He went up their for walleye perch and whatever wont know how he did until he gets back. Was hoping to get on the Saginaw R this weekend but have to cut wood and make cider. good luck.


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

What is the water level like in the 2H right now? I heard from a local last year that the last 10+ years it has been too shallow and all fall steelhead drop their eggs and head back out to the big lake before the thick ice comes and suffocates the river. 

Not sure if this is true but the last 5 Novembers I have seen a lot of people fishing and not a lot of catching. Although most seem hesitant to leave the mouth area.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

danielwebster said:


> I heard from a local last year that the last 10+ years it has been too shallow and all fall steelhead drop their eggs and head back out to the big lake before the thick ice comes and suffocates the river.


 
Myth, unless one that steelheads can predict the severity, or lack of, for an upcoming winter.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

2H water levels are fine. There are steelhead in but not in big numbers.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Thinking of giving her a whirl this weekend, have to head over to Seney to get my spot ready for hunting for the opening week. Will report when I get back. Probably gonna head up river some, probably a lot of people out by the mouth right? Never fished there before its on the list of places to fish!


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

What is the best way to get there from Paradise. I was up last week hunting between Strongs and Paradise and wanted to go to the TH. I never made it, I am heading back up tommorrow and would like to drive over there, It looks like quite a ride looking at mapsource and going the northern route.
rw


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

rwenglish1 said:


> What is the best way to get there from Paradise. I was up last week hunting between Strongs and Paradise and wanted to go to the TH. I never made it, I am heading back up tommorrow and would like to drive over there, It looks like quite a ride looking at mapsource and going the northern route.
> rw


Your choices are limited to say the least.

Paradise...........M123 to the west towards Newberry........about 4.5 miles north of Newberry turn left off M123 onto County Rd. 407 and take that north. 407 crosses the Two-Hearted R. over the High Bridge.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Whit1 said:


> Your choices are limited to say the least.
> 
> Paradise...........M123 to the west towards Newberry........about 4.5 miles north of Newberry turn left off M123 onto County Rd. 407 and take that north. 407 crosses the Two-Hearted R. over the High Bridge.


If coming from Paradise you want to turn right, not left, onto 407. I think you're thinking of going thru Newberry, then it would be a left.

Shorter route from Paradise: Go past the upper falls about 4 or 5 miles to County Rd. 500 and go right. Go about 6 miles to CR 414 and turn left towards Pike Lake. Past Pike Lake a couple of miles is the turn (right) to take you to Rainbow Lodge and the mouth of the 2H. If you continue on 414 you'll come to a "Y" in the road. Take that to the right. I think that's CR 410. That'll take you to Reed and Green campground, the upper limit you can fish year round. Continuing on 410 will take you to 407. Turn left to get to High Bridge.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Never made it that way, scouted too much, too many good spots to check out hopefully they pan out.


----------



## MichiganAngler (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the report


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a recent report on the Two-Heart? I will be there next week, and post when I return.


----------

